# Trying to make water changes easier.



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

I've been thinking about way to make water changes easier. I'll probably pick up a jehmco Safety Siphon powerhead drain w/296 gph powerhead to drain water.

The problem is replacing the water I remove. I've got chlorinated water coming out my tap from the city so i've got to treat and heat it before putting it into my tank. I've been thinking of picking up a 20 gallon vertical plastic water tank. I'll probably fit it with some pvc and another water pump to put the water back into the tank. Then throw it onto a dolly to move it around easy. Alot of them have an 8" opening ontop so I can drop in a heater to get the water heated.

Does anyone do anything like this?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Many people with chlorinated tap water simply add the water directly to the aquarium after first adjusting it to the proper temperature AND adding enough water conditioner to treat the full volume of the tank, rather than just the amount of water changed. You will need to check the instructions on the brand conditioner you use.

If you are draining your tank water downhill, just buy a larger diameter drain hose to accomplish this. I use the hose meant for sump pumps which is 1-1/4" in diameter and corrugated. You can use some PVC fittings to make a J-shaped hanger that will hang on the tank. Don't forget to add a strainer over the intake to avoid losing fish.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Deeda said:


> Many people with chlorinated tap water simply add the water directly to the aquarium after first adjusting it to the proper temperature AND adding enough water conditioner to treat the full volume of the tank, rather than just the amount of water changed. You will need to check the instructions on the brand conditioner you use.


That is exactly what I do. I treat the entire tank while filling and before I turn the filters on. Never had a problem. And I usually do very large water changes of 50- 75% or so.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

On all but my tang tanks I just fill from tap ans dechlorinate. For tangs I age water in 55 gallon water barrel bought at DIY store. Use oowerhead to refill tank from barrel.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

I guess I could try to match the water temp with whats coming out the tap with hot/cold water (I have a temp gun). After dechloring the whole tank of course.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

i do 50% changes, adding the dechlor when first turning the water on. I don't get overly scientific with temperature, but try to get it "close" - prob within 10 degrees or so. Though I do only add enough for the volume changed.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

BigOtto said:


> I've been thinking about way to make water changes easier. I'll probably pick up a jehmco Safety Siphon powerhead drain w/296 gph powerhead to drain water.


I picked up the 580gph one a few weeks ago. Super-fast water changes with no water wasted :thumb:


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

zimmy said:


> BigOtto said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking about way to make water changes easier. I'll probably pick up a jehmco Safety Siphon powerhead drain w/296 gph powerhead to drain water.
> ...


Where did you buy that from Zimmy? I'm just using a mj1200 but its still slow..


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

skurj said:


> Where did you buy that from Zimmy? I'm just using a mj1200 but its still slow..


skurj, you have to order it online from Jehmco.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

BigOtto said:


> I guess I could try to match the water temp with whats coming out the tap with hot/cold water (I have a temp gun). After dechloring the whole tank of course.


 :thumb: I use a digital meat therm, i use ONLY with my fishtanks....

I just have 2 small tanks.. A 75 & a 90. 
after i do a vacuum, I use a small 70gph i hook up to the same hose connected to my faucet. That give me time to clean my filter pads if im doing that this WC. Put things back together, then its time to refil. Adjust water temp. add prime and fill. 
In the mean time im scraping algae on the glass of the next tank preparing for its WC.

im not in a hurry to rush the water changes as i dont have Multiple tanks, EG: 4-5-6-7-8 tanks. I just take my time and watch football, or a movie or waterever is on,, lol :roll:


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Why not just siphon to drain? And why not just turn the hot water on as well and temperature match? Use prime or safe for the entire tank volume as you are refilling the tank for chlorine and chloramine. I just don't understand why everyone wants to complicate things and add a bunch of cost and things laying around. Just my two cents.


----------



## themagicman88 (Jan 15, 2014)

so if im understanding correct, its safe to add conditioner DURING or AFTER adding tap water directly from sink to tank?
i always thought water must be treated BEFORE adding to tank.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I do both... sometimes I remember as the python is running, otherwise I do it after.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

k7gixxerguy said:


> Why not just siphon to drain? And why not just turn the hot water on as well and temperature match? Use prime or safe for the entire tank volume as you are refilling the tank for chlorine and chloramine. I just don't understand why everyone wants to complicate things and add a bunch of cost and things laying around. Just my two cents.


These ideas are helping me find ways of doing it faster. My issue is how slow the siphon is. If you water changing regime works for you that's great!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

zimmy said:


> BigOtto said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking about way to make water changes easier. I'll probably pick up a jehmco Safety Siphon powerhead drain w/296 gph powerhead to drain water.
> ...


I take it you use something else for vacuuming before draining the water? I always feel guilty while using the python for draining as it wastes a lot of water.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Instead of running water with the python for draining, use an mj1200 the outlet fits the python hose and no wasted water.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

GTZ said:


> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> > BigOtto said:
> ...


GTZ- I use to use my python (actually Aqueon brand but you know what I mean) for draining water as well till I got a submersible pump a couple months ago. I got one of the 713gph pumps that they sell on ebay for about $35 and it makes life soooooo much easier as well as faster for WC's. My water changes are less than half the time they use to take now. With the 713gph pump it takes out 50% of the water from one of my 55g's in just about 3 minutes. I don't know how I got along without the pump before but now there's no way I'd do without it after using it :thumb: Well worth looking into getting one. It'll save you time as well as money in your water bill.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

GTZ said:


> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up the 580gph one a few weeks ago. Super-fast water changes with no water wasted :thumb:
> ...


Yes, I'll either use the old fashioned siphon and bucket or waste some water with the python when vacuuming. My tank doesn't have fish in it yet so I haven't had to cross that bridge yet. The tank is also heavily planted and will not be heavily stocked so vacuuming shouldn't be a big deal.

It's the 50% weekly water changes on a 112G that the Jehmco will come in handy for.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. On my 75g, I use the extra connector and hose with an FX5 which drains the tank fairly quickly. There's no issue with vacuuming since there's never anything to vacuum. However, on the rest of the tanks, I use the python for draining/vacuuming. I was just wondering how I would go about vacuuming and then draining and how much of a fuss it would be, extra hoses, etc.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

How I do my water changes is for drainage I use a large Aqueon Vacuum/Siphon;I run 15 ft of clear vinyl hosing from the end of the vacuum...the tubing goes straight out through the patio doors to the backyard.
I use a 32 gallon Rubbermaid outdoor trash can and fill with water;for conditioner I use ATM Paradigm...I make any temp adjustments if necessary in the trash can using my spare heater.
After that is done I use my Mag Drive pump to fill tank back up.

It usually takes me about 30 minutes to complete the process and there is no water spillage and I can do most of these steps sitting down(watching T.V) :thumb:


----------

